# Game #1 Pacers vs Pistons Gamethread



## Jeremy0916 (Dec 11, 2011)

I tried putting up pictures, but it won't let me. So this'll have to do.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

i had high expectations for this thread


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jeremy, if you're going to be "the guy" for making these threads, you better start posting some eye candy.


8 billion channels on my TV and not one is going to show the game. I'm ready to kill someone.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

You don't get NBA League Pass? It's free through January 8, I think.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Yea, saw that. Thanks bro.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

I'm interested in this year's Pacers team, they just might have the young legs and talent to make that step into the second tier of Eastern teams. If nothing else, they should be fun to watch, I'm planning on catching parts of this game.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Yeah, seen as though my team will be brutal this year I have selected my side interest teams as TWolves, Clippers, Bobcats and Pacers. 

The league is about to get Tyler'd.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

David West is starting tonight


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

R-Star said:


> Jeremy, if you're going to be "the guy" for making these threads, you better start posting some eye candy.
> 
> 
> _8 billion channels on my TV and not one is going to show the game. I'm ready to kill someone._


Gotta love Canadian television...


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Danny Granger already made to look like a bitch by the 40 year old Tayshaun Prince


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Dang, calling fouls like crazy so far. 

Team is looking nice so far.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> Gotta love Canadian television...


Yep. I can watch the Raps all I want, but god forbid I want to watch Indy.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Pacers fans still hate Ben Wallace.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Granger does things that make me want to tear my hair out, then turns around with a solid hard work play.

Hes a frustrating guy to watch for sure.

Hibbert has looked solid out there so far as well.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Basel said:


> Pacers fans still hate Ben Wallace.


For good reason. We loved Ron.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Basel said:


> Pacers fans still hate Ben Wallace.


and Danny Granger.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

R-Star said:


> Granger does things that make me want to tear my hair out, then turns around with a solid hard work play.
> 
> Hes a frustrating guy to watch for sure.
> 
> Hibbert has looked solid out there so far as well.


Hibber just pisses me off. I've never seen anyone take so long to do something on the block. You'd think that alone would give defenders a tough time.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

This team is sloppy


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Sloppy, sloppy ball so far.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Gonzo said:


> This team is sloppy


Great minds...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Granger with two missed free throws and an open layup. Gotta make those. Hansbrough there to clean it up, though.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Danny Granger is by far the worst 80% free throw shooter I've ever seen. And he looks like a center trying to dribble the ball down the floor on a fast break, no wonder he missed that layup. I hate that man.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Basel said:


> Granger with two missed free throws and an open layup. Gotta make those.


He's our team captain so we'll let that slide


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

With how much we're up you'd think we were playing great, but this is more just a show of how bad Detroit has been out there. I've seen a couple plays from Ben Wallace where I though "Hey, hes still got it on the defensive end", but other than that its turnovers and just all together bad basketball from Detroit making it easy for Indy here in the first quarter.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Wow you're right Wallace is horrible on offense. But that mother****er just took a charge from Stephenson.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

I'm glad Lance Stephenson is getting minutes.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Gonzo said:


> Wow you're right Wallace is horrible on offense. But that mother****er just took a charge from Stephenson.


I want Wallace to have about 15 attempts this game. Its just a treat to see how terrible he is on the offensive side of things.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Gonzo said:


> I'm glad Lance Stephenson is getting minutes.


I think he'll get plenty this year with so many back to back and triple nighters.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Hansbrough is off tonight.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

This Lance Stephenson character is impressive with some nice passes and energy early on.


David West is already doing what I was afraid of, pretending this is his team and dominating the ball. Nice hustle though so I can't bitch too much.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Gonzo said:


> Hansbrough is off tonight.


Yep. Hes still making an ok play here or there, but it won't be one of those 20-10 nights tonight.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Dahntay Jones should never shoot, just play defense.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

R-Star said:


> David West is already doing what I was afraid of, pretending this is his team and dominating the ball. Nice hustle though so I can't bitch too much.


It's nice to see someone with some actual fire wanting this to be their team rather than just handing it to Granny.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Our team is good when Granny Danger is not shooting the ball.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

George for 3 and then followed up by a Collison 3. 

Love it when George is on the floor.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Gonzo said:


> It's nice to see someone with some actual fire wanting this to be their team rather than just handing it to Granny.


I'll come around. I just hate him for sending Tyler to the bench. Looks like he'll still log heavy minutes though so I'm happy.


Make sure you bump the West to Indy thread after the game. Floods posted over and over again that West is a terrible rebounder, and a mid range jump shooter and can't defend a lick. I've seen the exact opposite so far.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Unfortunately wasn't able to catch the game but it's nice to see the boys start off the year with a win. With our upcoming schedule we could start off the year 5-0 going into our game against Miami


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Granny Danger. Ha.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Gonzo said:


> Hibber just pisses me off. I've never seen anyone take so long to do something on the block. You'd think that alone would give defenders a tough time.


It's better than two years ago when he didn't take his time and forced up one-footed leaning hook shots from 12 feet. Patience to work for your shot is something players take a long time to develop.

I didn't get a chance to watch the game because I was in Charlotte watching Bobcats-Bucks, but from the box score, it looks like we really outrebounded and outhustled them. Hibbert, Hansbrough, and West with 14, 13, and 12 rebounds? Very nice.

How did Lance look out there in his 6 minutes?

Do either Collison or Hill look like they can actually run an offense as an NBA PG?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Pacers Fan said:


> It's better than two years ago when he didn't take his time and forced up one-footed leaning hook shots from 12 feet. Patience to work for your shot is something players take a long time to develop.
> 
> I didn't get a chance to watch the game because I was in Charlotte watching Bobcats-Bucks, but from the box score, it looks like we really outrebounded and outhustled them. Hibbert, Hansbrough, and West with 14, 13, and 12 rebounds? Very nice.
> 
> ...


As far as rebounding, it was nice, but the Pistons were shooting poorly. Very poorly. Not to mention they couldn't rebound either, so that really inflated the numbers. It looked like we were playing a D league team out there and I think thats more the Pistons sucking than us being so dominant. 

Lance looked good out there. Didin't look out of place and tried some pretty slick passes. Looking forward to seeing more of him.

Collison and Hill looked fine. Didn't look to me like Hill ran the offense much, but he played well. Collison played like you'd expect him to.

You couldn't hope for more in the season opener other than maybe getting some decent competition. The Pistons looked really, really bad out there.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Aside from the 36% from the field, the team looked fun. Gotta love West and Tyler getting so many offensive boards.


----------

